# Parigi gela Kiev:"15-20 anni sicuri per Ucraina in Ue"



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

Dopo Olanda e Germania, contrarie ad una sorta di procedura più rapida per l'entrata in Europa dell'Ucraina anche per una questione di rispetto nei confronti di altri paesi candidati in attesa da anni, è la volta di Parigi che ieri ha gelato l'entusiasmo europeista a Kiev

*"Bisogna essere onesti. Se diciamo che l’Ucraina entrerà nell’Ue fra 6 mesi, un anno o 2 anni mentiamo. Non è vero. Si tratta senza dubbio di 15 o 20 anni, è molto lunga"

Draghi si era esposto però per ultimo giovedì a riguardo ed ora rimane isolato tra i grandi paesi UE su questo aperturismo eccessivo*

Intanto a Kiev il presidente ha prorogato la legge marziale per altri tre mesi e non vuole far uscire dal paese gli uomini in età da tenere in mano un fucile.

Il parlamento, ormai praticamente del tutto sottomesso ai desiderata presidenziali come un regime, continua ad approvare qualunque cosa contro la Russia.
*Dopo aver vietato i simboli, è la volta di aver definito la Russia come "stato terrorista"*


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

il liquidatore italiano quando c'è da far l'avanguardia sugli altri è in prima fila, sugli italiani è ultimo come vantaggi
ecco perchè il pd va strenuamente d'accordo...stesso modus operandi


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

*Zelensky:

"Circa 100 militari ucraini muoiono ogni giorno per difendere le zone ad Est"*


se ammette 100 già bisogna moltiplicare tot. volte perchè sono in modalità propaganda
poi sommando i morti di altri fronti più i feriti e i prigionieri è una strage quotidiana


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

*Finlandia:*
*
"Possiamo andare incontro alla Turchia sul PKK, considerata terrorismo anche in Europa, ma non possiamo consegnare i rifugiati perchè il potere esecutivo è slegato da quello giudiziario.*
*Su questo punto siamo molto chiari, è la base della democrazia."*


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

*Kiev:*

*"Severodonetsk sarà la nuova Mariupol"*


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

*sussulto riflessivo di Salvini:*

"*Il problema di fornire armamenti all’Ucraina è che fine fanno le armi.*
Non c’è solo la mafia russa, c’è anche la mafia ucraina con precedenti per traffico d’armi ed è collegata con movimenti terroristi islamici.
Ad esempio oggi i carrarmati in Afghanistan li stanno usando i cattivi.
Li abbiamo mandati ai buoni e ora li usano i cattivi. 
E’ un momento storico in cui pensare, riflettere e anche dubitare non è sintomo di ambiguità

Bisogna trattare con tutti quando c’è una guerra in corso.
Bisogna fare il possibile e l’impossibile per fermare i morti, le armi e il conflitto
Ormai al terzo mese di guerra e dopo alcune decine di migliaia di morti rimango assolutamente convinto, come la maggior parte degli italiani e del mondo politico, economico, diplomatico e giornalistico, che non sia più il caso perseguire solo la via delle armi, ma occorre tornare a trattare e dialogare con tutti, con gli ucraini e con i russi. Perché se c’è qualcuno che sta attaccando e attacca da Mosca, a chi chiedo di smettere di attaccare?
Ai finlandesi e agli eschimesi? Evidentemente devo chiederlo ai russi
Non spetta a me giudicare cosa chiederanno gli ucraini e i russi.
Questo sarà loro libera scelta trattare, accettare, non accettare.
Quello che dipende da noi è fare di tutto per fermare il conflitto”


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

*riportata la presenza di militari polacchi da Kiev vicino a Dnipro*
*
"Secondo le nostre informazioni, 2 battaglioni di fanteria polacca sono partiti da Kiev il giorno prima e hanno già raggiunto Pavlograd

Ogni battaglione ha 4 cannoni anticarro Rapira, veicoli corazzati per il trasporto di personale e auto blindate americane. 
Attualmente, la fanteria polacca si sta preparando per il trasferimento sul fronte Avdeevsky. *
*Se stiamo parlando di truppe regolari o mercenari, è difficile dirlo ora"*


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2022)

*tre pullman e qualche auto di coraggiosi manifestanti ieri hanno sfidato in Sardegna la NATO*

*"No ai giochi di guerra sulla nostra terra"*

*Fino al 27 maggio sono in programma esercitazioni atlantiche con segreto militare*


@Divoratore Di Stelle

la tua giornata prevedeva protesta in Sulcis e poi scudetto ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *tre pullman e qualche auto di coraggiosi manifestanti ieri hanno sfidato in Sardegna la NATO*
> 
> *"No ai giochi di guerra sulla nostra terra"*
> 
> ...



Mi spiace ma hanno scelto proprio la giornata sbagliata per fare l'incursione  
Comunque stranissimo che l'hanno riportato,molti ancora neanche sanno delle grandi esercitazioni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Maggio 2022)

Dite alla Francia che tra 20 anni la terra c'ha già liquidati tutti.. nessuno escluso.. (cambiamento climatico)


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *riportata la presenza di militari polacchi da Kiev vicino a Dnipro*
> *
> "Secondo le nostre informazioni, 2 battaglioni di fanteria polacca sono partiti da Kiev il giorno prima e hanno già raggiunto Pavlograd
> 
> ...



Se non sono mercenari, questa è grossa


----------



## hakaishin (23 Maggio 2022)

Godo. Questi non devono MAI entrare in Ue. Mai
Bravo Macron. Godo


----------



## hakaishin (23 Maggio 2022)

Se sono truppe regolari polacche sono catzi loro. Vanno lasciati a morire soli i polacchi a quel punto


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Dopo Olanda e Germania, contrarie ad una sorta di procedura più rapida per l'entrata in Europa dell'Ucraina anche per una questione di rispetto nei confronti di altri paesi candidati in attesa da anni, è la volta di Parigi che ieri ha gelato l'entusiasmo europeista a Kiev
> 
> *"Bisogna essere onesti. Se diciamo che l’Ucraina entrerà nell’Ue fra 6 mesi, un anno o 2 anni mentiamo. Non è vero. Si tratta senza dubbio di 15 o 20 anni, è molto lunga"
> 
> ...



L’Ucraina dovrà entrare nella UE solo se e quando dimostrerà di avere tutti i requisiti necessari. Essere uno strumento degli USA non basta.


----------



## vota DC (23 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Kiev:
> 
> "Severodonetsk sarà la nuova Mariupol"*


Pure un esercito di bradipi eviterebbe l'accerchiamento, oltretutto i russi stanno avanzando verso ovest invece di fare manovre a tenaglia (nel mezzo ci sono due villaggi e pianura senza niente).


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dite alla Francia che tra 20 anni la terra c'ha già liquidati tutti.. nessuno escluso.. (cambiamento climatico)


geoingegneria. cambiamento climatico is a fake dude.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2022)

Zelensky ha affermato che l'Ucraina ha diritto a piena assistenza, soprattutto di armi.
Il Presidente Ucraino ha dichiarato anche che non si può fare a meno di un incontro con il Presidente della Federazione Russa e che non accetterà alcun incontro con nessun esponente della Federazione Russa, ad eccezione del Presidente della Federazione Russa, e con una sola questione sul tavolo: la fine della guerra.
Zelensky ha aggiunto che la guerra finirà con la vittoria dell'Ucraina.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> geoingegneria. cambiamento climatico is a fake dude.


Sarà.. ma io di fake vedo solo l'umanità..


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sarà.. ma io di fake vedo solo l'umanità..


ah su quello mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2022)

*Zelensky collegato con i demoni del forum economico di Davos tuona:

"Basta affari con la Russia"*


e lo dice mentre ogni giorno riceve royalties per il passaggio del gas russo sul proprio territorio...
per non parlare dei tanti altri scambi commerciali tra i due paesi...pecunia non olet...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky collegato con i demoni del forum economico di Davos tuona:
> 
> "Basta affari con la Russia"*
> 
> ...


L' unica cosa sicura però, è che possiamo dire con certezza che all' Ucraina freghi ben poco di qualche miliardo di royalities del passaggio del gas quando hanno danni per MIGLIAIA di miliardi.

Non aver chiuso i passaggi, è un favore all' Europa, nemmeno gratuito come stiamo vedendo.

Sarebbe stata la prima cosa che dovevano fare.


----------



## Raryof (24 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' unica cosa sicura però, è che possiamo dire con certezza che all' Ucraina freghi ben poco di qualche miliardo di royalities del passaggio del gas quando hanno danni per MIGLIAIA di miliardi.
> 
> Non aver chiuso i passaggi, è un favore all' Europa, nemmeno gratuito come stiamo vedendo.
> 
> Sarebbe stata la prima cosa che dovevano fare.


Guarda che quelli lì fanno quello che gli viene detto di fare dai buoni, Usa e cagnolino Ue al seguito, se gli hanno detto che devono fare la guerra (e quelli lì vogliono solo avere armi all'infinito) nonostante la distruzione che è in corso e da cui non si risolleveranno più questi faranno quello che gli viene detto, punto, se il gas deve passare passa, le sanzioni sono propagandistiche e servono per vendere una falsa narrativa, il meraviglioso stato sovrano ucraino non è sovrano di nulla visto che economicamente non conta nulla ed era il paese perfetto per provare a portare il mondo verso la russofobia pura visto che loro bene o male sono russi e hanno da sempre forti legami con la Russia.
Perché gli ucraini fanno questo? perché il vuoto di potere e i nazisti che hanno messo al governo avrebbero tranquillamente portato avanti la narrativa migliore, andando contro il proprio paese e devastando il futuro di una nazione che ha voluto mettere il piede in un'altra scarpa (e bravo chi gli ha fatto credere di poter prendere il turbo ed entrare nella Ue a discapito di praticamente metà paese che parla russo o ha legami con la Russia).
Io adoro il mondo buono perché ha portato guerra ovunque per portare capitalismo buono ovunque, anche in paesi lavorati negli anni che hanno avuto poi il ruolo fondamentale in questa guerra in Europa, in questo odio dei paesi europei e delle proprie istituzioni marce nei confronti di un paese che fino 3 mesi fa era un partner fondamentale per noi e Germania, in questo odio per la pace, per il benessere dei propri cittadini a cui viene imposto l'odio per qualcosa e la discriminazione come arma per essere mentalmente lavorati (mentre hanno anche il coraggio di fare finte lotte contro la discriminazione stessa dopo quello che è successo fino a pochi mesi fa), sciapò.
Ma la cosa che mi fa più ridere è quel demone di draghi che in un discorso dice sempre almeno 50 volte la parola pace, fa troppo ridere, è incapace ma la sua malignità è fenomenale, è un politico raffazzonato che non sa fare politica ma che ci è stato imposto in previsione di una minaccia enorme come il pnrr, vera catena che ci fotterà a vita, ma che viene buono per far passare la qualsiasi in un parlamento che ormai non serve più a nulla.
"Io ho parlato con Putin, gli ho detto che voglio la pace.." che bella persona.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha affermato che l'Ucraina ha diritto a piena assistenza, soprattutto di armi.
> Il Presidente Ucraino ha dichiarato anche che non si può fare a meno di un incontro con il Presidente della Federazione Russa e che non accetterà alcun incontro con nessun esponente della Federazione Russa, ad eccezione del Presidente della Federazione Russa, e con una sola questione sul tavolo: la fine della guerra.
> Zelensky ha aggiunto che la guerra finirà con la vittoria dell'Ucraina.


E niente, non ha mai abbandonato il ruolo del comico sto pagliaccio. Che sprofondino tutti, a patto che salvino il suo culo. Un verme


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*il "filantropo" dem Soros al forum di Davos:*

*"Mobilitare ogni risorsa al mondo contro Putin"*


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*Von der Leyen:*
*
"Non mi aspetto che ci sia un'intesa sull'embargo al petrolio al vertice europeo della prossima settimana, è inutile dare false aspettative
Ho incontrato Viktor Orban a Budapest per capire quali sono le implicazioni, e oggettivamente c'è un problema tecnico difficile da risolvere. *
*Se necessario, sono sempre disponibile a parlagli per telefono"*


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*ex Cancelliere Schroeder annuncia sul sul profilo:*

*"Ho già rinunciato da tempo alla carica di consigliere Gazprom"*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> 
> *"Non mi aspetto che ci sia un'intesa sull'embargo al petrolio al vertice europeo della prossima settimana, è inutile dare false aspettative
> Ho incontrato Viktor Orban a Budapest per capire quali sono le implicazioni, e oggettivamente c'è un problema tecnico difficile da risolvere. *
> *Se necessario, sono sempre disponibile a parlagli per telefono"*


mi piacerebbe sapere se i nostri si opporrebbero alla chiusura del gas come fa adesso Orban. Non ci scommetterei 5 cent


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*C'è posta per Draghi...a mandare la busta è il "filantropo" dem Soros:*

*"Gli ho scritto ieri una lettera in cui dico che l'Europa, che detiene i gasdotti, ha in realtà una posizione di forza maggiore rispetto alla Russia
E' leader europeo in grado di far avanzare le posizioni europee, e che ha l'iniziativa, l'immaginazione, l'alta reputazione necessarie per il braccio di ferro con Mosca e per per far avanzare un progetto federalista in Europa.
Putin sta chiaramente ricattando l'Europa minacciando di trattenere il gas, che ha messo a riserva piuttosto che alimentare le forniture all'Europa
I prezzi sono così saliti, facendo guadagnare la Russia, ma la posizione negoziale di Putin non è forte come sembra e come Putin finge che sia: si stima che per luglio i depositi russi saranno al massimo, e l'Europa è il solo mercato di sbocco russo
Imporre una pesante tassa sulle importazioni di gas, in modo che il prezzo al consumo non scenda, ma la Ue guadagni un gettito in da usare per sostenere i poveri e investire in energia verde*
*In questo modo la Russia non recupererà mai le vendite che ha perso e l'Ue avrà dato un forte segnale di unità e assestato un colpo al "dittatore" di Mosca."*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il "filantropo" dem Soros al forum di Davos:
> 
> "Mobilitare ogni risorsa al mondo contro Putin"*



Per me, quelli come Soros sono il vero male dell' Umanità.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*Bersani contro le plutocrazie come il primo Mussolini socialista:*

*"Con questa storia della democrazia contro le autocrazie, non viene il sospetto che sia una guerra dei ricchi contro i poveri del mondo guidati da Russia e Cina?"*


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*Letta nipote mette l'elmetto:

"Pronti alla guerra per il grano ucraino"


Londra lancia l'idea di una coalizione navale sul Mar Nero, ma senza Turchia e Russia si rischia il disastro*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote mette l'elmetto:
> 
> "Pronti alla guerra per il grano ucraino"
> 
> ...


ho sentito di operazioni Nato per sbloccare il grano, in particolare stanno mandando un grosso carico di missili anti-nave per impaurire ed eventualmente attaccare le navi russe. I missili dovrebbero arrivare tra un mese
Non so se il piano prevede altro, tipo operazione diretta coi nostri militari


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*I russi hanno sfondato a Severodonetsk e sono entrati in città dalla stazione dei bus.*
*Parte della brigata ucraina 115 si è rifiutata di continuare a combattere, perchè non aveva rifornimenti e sarebbe andata incontro a morte certa*
*Arrestati per diserzione, come riportano i media ucraini*


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I russi hanno sfondato a Severodonetsk e sono entrati in città dalla stazione dei bus.*
> *Parte della brigata ucraina 115 si è rifiutata di continuare a combattere, perchè non aveva rifornimenti e sarebbe andata incontro a morte certa*
> *Arrestati per diserzione, come riportano i media ucraini*


La Russia, se disposta ad accettare le conseguenti perdite, vincerà questa guerra, per ovvissime ragioni.
Dipende quanto e a cosa è disposta a rinunciare, io penso abbia pochi limiti, altrimenti non ci si sarebbe nemmeno "cimentata" in sta impresa.

Dall' altro canto, penso anche i sassi abbiano capito che il problema non era ne la NATO ne il donbahahahahss, e di certo se l' Ucraina non combattesse si sarebbero presi tutto e semplicemente senza alcuna perdita russa, probabilmente si è applicato il buon vecchio metodo "se vado giù, ti tiro giù con me"

Che casino ha creato sto Vladimiro furioso... senza soluzione .


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Maggio 2022)

Hanno ragione, un paese dove sono consentiti campi estivi per bambini gestiti da gruppi nazisti/ di estrema destra.. ha un certo percorso da compiere. 
Vedete su youtube: Ukraine nationalist summer camp
Da rabbrividire


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ukarine far-right children summer camp 
Servizio del " the guardian"..


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*Kissinger al forum di Davos:

"Ucraina ceda i territori alla Russia e si inizi entro due mesi un trattato di pace, poi sarebbe troppo tardi e le conseguenze sarebbero gravi per tutti"*


----------



## vota DC (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *C'è posta per Draghi...a mandare la busta è il "filantropo" dem Soros:*
> 
> *"Gli ho scritto ieri una lettera in cui dico che l'Europa, che detiene i gasdotti, ha in realtà una posizione di forza maggiore rispetto alla Russia
> E' leader europeo in grado di far avanzare le posizioni europee, e che ha l'iniziativa, l'immaginazione, l'alta reputazione necessarie per il braccio di ferro con Mosca e per per far avanzare un progetto federalista in Europa.
> ...


Ma una tassa al consumo colpirebbe i poveri. Soros dopo le speculazioni degli anni 90 si è bruciato i neuroni. Ha sbavato dietro alle primavere arabe e ora insegue questo progetto fallimentare.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*La regione di Lugansk è praticamente liberata.
Importanti avanzamenti russi nella regione di Donetsk a Ochereytne, Svitlodarsk, Zolote, Lyman*


----------



## hakaishin (25 Maggio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Hanno ragione, un paese dove sono consentiti campi estivi per bambini gestiti da gruppi nazisti/ di estrema destra.. ha un certo percorso da compiere.
> Vedete su youtube: Ukraine nationalist summer camp
> Da rabbrividire


Impossibile, sono santi e immacolati. Perfetti e senza macchia. Una democrazia meravigliosa!!


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*Tesoriere M5S posta sui social un'immagine con Draghi al guinzaglio di Biden*
*
Furibondo Di Maio:

"Quell'immagine è inaccettabile, ne prendo totalmente le distanze, noi come forza politica sosteniamo il governo, sosteniamo il Presidente del consiglio*
*Quello non è diritto di critica, quello è qualcosa da cui prendere le distanze, spero che il movimento prenda le distanze il prima possibile"*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Tesoriere M5S posta sui social un'immagine con Draghi al guinzaglio di Biden*
> 
> *Furibondo Di Maio:
> 
> ...


a questo non lo vanno a prendere a casa?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Il ministro degli Esteri ucraino Kuleba, nel suo intervento al Forum economico di Davos, ha accusato la Nato di «non fare letteralmente nulla» per far fronte all’aggressione da parte delle Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Mikhail Podolyak consigliere di Zelensky ha affermato che non potrà esserci nessuna cessione di territori né nuova intesa Minsk.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*De Luca spara a zero sulla NATO:*
*
"Sull'Ucraina ho la sensazione che siamo in mano a incompetenti.
Il segretario si chiama Stoltenberg, un nome un presagio, ogni volta parla a capocchia

L'obiettivo che dovremmo avere è un secolo di pace in Europa, ma si può pensare alla stabilità se per tutta la frontiera occidentale della Russia ci sono paesi membri NATO con basi missilistiche ?*
*SI può considerare stabilità per il futuro dei nostri figli ?"*


----------



## Sam (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il "filantropo" dem Soros al forum di Davos:
> 
> "Mobilitare ogni risorsa al mondo contro Putin"*


Un rabbino, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti, noto per le sue scorribande finanziarie ai danni di paesi sovrani.

E c'è davvero chi pensa che sia un filantropo...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Un rabbino, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti, noto per le sue scorribande finanziarie ai danni di paesi sovrani.
> 
> E c'è davvero chi pensa che sia un *filantropo*...



Forse licantropo è più adatto.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*Reuters:

"Italia, Ungheria e Cipro hanno chiesto di inserire il cessate il fuoco e colloqui di pace nel documento redatto nel vertice UE il 30-31 maggio

Nella bozza da noi visionata in data 19 maggio non era menzionata la pace

I paesi baltici e la Polonia spingono in senso contrario.

Anche Von der Leyen al forum di Davos ha sostenuto la vittoria dell'Ucraina e la sconfitta di Putin."*


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*Nuova perla della sinistra danese Vestager, uno dei vice presidenti Commissione UE, dopo la doccia breve e il grido anti Putin quando giri la manopola sostenuta il mese scorso:*

*"Gran parte dell'industria europea si basa su energia super economica dalla Russia, manodopera cinese super economica e semiconduttori altamente sovvenzionati da Taiwan.
L'Europa sapeva di questi rischi, ma ha mostrato avidità*
*Spero che l'acquisto di gas liquefatto possa contenere l'aumento dei prezzi"*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Nuova perla della sinistra danese Vestager, uno dei vice presidenti Commissione UE, dopo la doccia breve e il grido anti Putin quando giri la manopola sostenuta il mese scorso:*
> 
> *"Gran parte dell'industria europea si basa su energia super economica dalla Russia, manodopera cinese super economica e semiconduttori altamente sovvenzionati da Taiwan.*
> *L'Europa sapeva di questi rischi, ma ha mostrato avidità*
> *Spero che l'acquisto di gas liquefatto possa contenere l'aumento dei prezzi"*


questi sono piu rinco del pd nostrano


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

*Premier slovacco al forum di Davos:*

*"Se cade l'Ucraina, noi saremo i prossimi"*


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2022)

mai pensato di non far svolgere più questo forum di Davos ?
tra soggetti e frasi sentite veramente inquietanti...quello più lucido è Kissinger a 99 anni...


comunicazione di servizio:

sono in vendita su internet francobolli firmati di persona da Zelensky alla modica cifra di 900 euro
se volete una bomboniera unica da mettere in cornice in camera da letto...


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2022)

*Gita Gopinat, capo economista del Fmi, al solito forum di Davos smentisce l'ottimismo del ministro Franco:*
*
"L'eventuale default russo avrebbe conseguenze soprattutto in Europa.*
*I paesi più esposti sono Italia e Austria"*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2022)

Zelensky ha dichiarato che non è accettabile nessuna cessione territoriale in cambio della pace.


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2022)

*Rappresentante regione Lugansk:*

*"Ci sono molti prigionieri ucraini.*
*Certo, ce ne sono di più sul territorio del Donetsk, ma anche noi ne abbiamo a sufficienza, e ora il numero totale si aggira intorno agli 8.000*
*Sono tantissimi e ogni giorno se ne aggiungono letteralmente centinaia"*


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha dichiarato che non è accettabile nessuna cessione territoriale in cambio della pace.


ormai è un disco inceppato che ripete le stesse cose, non ci credono più neanche i suoi (il generale delle forze armate, i governatori regionali e il ministro degli Esteri hanno detto che in Donbass stanno per essere surclassati) figuriamoci chi combatte e tocca con mano.
ogni giorno non sj contano le diserzioni e le morti evitabili tra le file ucraine, peraltro poi stanno altri nella zona ovest a fare gli scolaretti dei soliti istruttori angloamericani quindi hanno già deciso di sacrificarli.
vedi che pure i giornaloni hanno dovuto ammettere come stanno sfondando completamente la resistenza in Donbass, se togli i soldati dalla zona di Kharkov è ovvio che ne hai di più altrove

stanno costruendo strutture fisse di difesa nelle zone a sud, hanno già il controllo del mare di Azov e uniscono la Crimea

Putin ha firmato il decreto per dare la cittadinanza ai residenti delle zone conquistate/liberate


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2022)

*rappresentanti di Finlandia e Svezia sono nella capitale turca per trattare con Erdogan
la Turchia appoggia l'adesione NATO solo se tutte le richieste sono esaudite*


le richieste di Erdogan sono al 90% inaccettabili per una democrazia, figuriamoci per i nordici che si sentono unti dal signore democratico
tra i rifugiati da consegnare ci sarebbe anche una curda divenuta parlamentare svedese...
è a rischio la loro stessa essenza democratica e questo è un rischio reale, non il babau russo invasore...


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai è un disco inceppato che ripete le stesse cose, non ci credono più neanche i suoi (il generale delle forze armate, i governatori regionali e il ministro degli Esteri hanno detto che in Donbass stanno per essere surclassati) figuriamoci chi combatte e tocca con mano.
> ogni giorno non sj contano le diserzioni e le morti evitabili tra le file ucraine, peraltro poi stanno altri nella zona ovest a fare gli scolaretti dei soliti istruttori angloamericani quindi hanno già deciso di sacrificarli.
> vedi che pure i giornaloni hanno dovuto ammettere come stanno sfondando completamente la resistenza in Donbass, se togli i soldati dalla zona di Kharkov è ovvio che ne hai di più altrove
> 
> ...


Macché dici?!? L' Ucraina sta vincendo la guerra, a Mosca Putin verrà fatto fuori da un golpe e la Russia finirà in default. Verso l' infinito ed oltre!


----------



## Swaitak (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *rappresentanti di Finlandia e Svezia sono nella capitale turca per trattare con Erdogan
> la Turchia appoggia l'adesione NATO solo se tutte le richieste sono esaudite*


e bravo Erdocane trova sempre il modo di guadagnarci, il più furbo al mondo


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2022)

*Capo della Repubblica popolare di Donetsk annuncia processo stile Norimberga ai neonazisti:

"Lo statuto del tribunale che si occuperà dei neonazisti è già in fase di elaborazione da parte della Procura generale della Repubblica e dei dipartimenti competenti della Russia.
Sarà un processo internazionale con il coinvolgimento di rappresentanti di diversi Paesi, anche occidentali, vedremo chi avrà il coraggio di venire ad ascoltare.*
*Il procedimento si svolgerà in più fasi, la prima delle quali sarà a Mariupol"*


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2022)

*settimanale tedesco Zeit:*

*"C'è un accordo informale tra i paesi NATO per non mandare certi armamenti in Ucraina per non rischiare una rappresaglia militare russa.*
*Il comitato di difesa tedesco ne è al corrente da metà maggio"


domenica scorsa alla rete ZDF il segretario di stato tedesco:

"Non sono stati consegnati mezzi corazzati per il trasporto di personale o carri armati di modelli occidentali"*


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2022)

*The Telegraph:*

*"Le forze russe e filorusse sono a 16 miglia da circondare le forze armate di elite ucraine in Donbass
E' questa la distanza che separa gli assi nord e sud dell'operazione"*


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gita Gopinat, capo economista del Fmi, al solito forum di Davos smentisce l'ottimismo del ministro Franco:*
> 
> *"L'eventuale default russo avrebbe conseguenze soprattutto in Europa.*
> *I paesi più esposti sono Italia e Austria"*


Ma per forum di Davos si intende una roba tipo questa?


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2022)

*Presidente serbo Vucic :*

*"Gli Stati Uniti ei loro alleati hanno fatto pressioni su Belgrado affinché si unisse al loro embargo sulla Russia per il conflitto in Ucraina. 
L'UE ha sostenuto che la Serbia, in quanto aspirante ad entrare nel blocco, deve "armonizzare" le sue politiche e legislazioni con quelle di Bruxelles

Ci prendiamo cura dei nostri interessi
Chissà che tipo di minacce potremmo dover affrontare, ma come vedete, sono passati 90 giorni e la Serbia è fedele alla sua politica, l'unico paese in tutta Europa. 
Un piccolo paese con un numero esiguo di persone ma molto orgoglioso sta seguendo la propria politica – non filo-russa, non filo-occidentale, ma la propria

Ora parlano dell'integrità territoriale dell'Ucraina, ma non parlavano in questo modo 23 anni fa in Jugoslavia.

Oggi parlano di rispettare le risoluzioni delle Nazioni Unite, ma dimenticano l'UNSCR 1244 quando si tratta di noi
La risoluzione, a sostegno dell'armistizio che pose fine alla guerra di 78 giorni, garantiva anche la sovranità della Serbia sul Kosovo, che gli Stati Uniti e i loro alleati hanno continuato a ignorare quando hanno appoggiato la dichiarazione di indipendenza della provincia secessionista nel 2008.

Devono capire che la Serbia è speciale, perché solo la Serbia è stata bombardata e attaccata dai paesi della NATO, molti dei quali sono membri dell'UE. *
*Quindi devono tenerlo a mente quando parlano con noi"*


da quanti decenni non abbiamo un politico che parla così...
fa bene a ricordare il disastro jugoslavo che ancora oggi non è risolto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Maggio 2022)

Kiev: "Nato non fa nulla di fronte ad aggressione Russia"​


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e bravo Erdocane trova sempre il modo di guadagnarci, il più furbo al mondo


Il fatto che il guadagno sarebbe un genocidio
Eh sì ignoriamo veramente quello che vuole rifare il grande impero ottomano e diventare gran sultano  anzi l'hanno ribaltato su Putin


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Presidente serbo Vucic :*
> 
> *"Gli Stati Uniti ei loro alleati hanno fatto pressioni su Belgrado affinché si unisse al loro embargo sulla Russia per il conflitto in Ucraina.
> L'UE ha sostenuto che la Serbia, in quanto aspirante ad entrare nel blocco, deve "armonizzare" le sue politiche e legislazioni con quelle di Bruxelles
> ...


Vangelo, noi andiamo in giro con robaccia piddina o scemi del villaggio.
Tutto giusto comunque, sono guerre simili, si valuta il conflitto da un punto di vista geopolitico, un paese come la Jugoslavia, magari anti Ue e molto filo russo non sarebbe piaciuto a nessuno, non si sono fatti problemi a bombardarlo e ad "acquistare" serenamente alcuni stati, ripuliti, secondo loro, dalla minaccia nazionalista serbo-bosniaca, ma non potevano garantire la sovranità jugoslava andando a bombardare i secessionisti o chi tramava contro la Serbia cattiva?
Invidio la loro sovranità, sono decenni che li minacciano di staccarsi da questa neutralità vista come un'apertura a Russia o paesi nemici della grande Ue, pena il non poter entrare nell'Ue, assurdo come molti non capiscano il modus operandi a certi livelli, si fa la guerra a chi è contro, guerra difensiva, ma solo per interesse e per uno scopo, ad esempio l'allargamento e l'accerchiamento della Russia e la conquista di tanti paesi da difendere e/o controllare serenamente, uno di questi che hanno cercato di infinocchiare con false promesse è stato lasciato radere al suolo da chi aveva interessi simili a quelli dei massoni europei e della chiesa cattolica in Jugoslavia, ma loro sono i cattivi, noi i buoni, però le bombe su Belgrado con Mattarella ("vogliamo la bace") che dava gli ordini se le ricordano solo i morti, modo di fare tipicamente italiano visto che un accordo con la Serbia e una neutralità nel conflitto avrebbe probabilmente riportato l'Istria all'Italia e una Jugoslavia magari ridimensionata ma ripulita politicamente e non sgretolata, invece con vigliacchi e babbioni politici al comando il nostro destino è stato quello di seguire il gregge ad ogni costo, per incompetenza e per incapacità di avere altro pensiero rispetto al velenosissimo pensiero dell'Europa unita.


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2022)

*Draghi telefona a Putin*
*
Putin assicura gas senza interruzioni per l'Italia
*
*Mosca aiuterà a risolvere la crisi alimentare a patto di revoca delle sanzioni

Lavrov attacca Di Maio:

"I politici seri che vogliono ottenere risultati e non sono impegnati nell'autopromozione di fronte al loro elettorato, non possono proporre questo genere di cose"*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi telefona a Putin*
> 
> *Putin assicura gas senza interruzioni per l'Italia*
> 
> ...


Ahahahahah, già gli chiediamo in ginocchio il gas? Ennesima figuraccia dell'"esperto" banchiereh.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2022)

la Premier Finlandese incontra Zelensky e visita Irpin e Bucha


----------



## pazzomania (26 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Premier Finlandese incontra Zelensky e visita Irpin e Bucha


Mi arrapa con la coda


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi telefona a Putin*
> 
> *Putin assicura gas senza interruzioni per l'Italia*
> 
> ...



Di Maio è Ministro per grazia ricevuta.


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Presidente serbo Vucic :*
> 
> *"Gli Stati Uniti ei loro alleati hanno fatto pressioni su Belgrado affinché si unisse al loro embargo sulla Russia per il conflitto in Ucraina.
> L'UE ha sostenuto che la Serbia, in quanto aspirante ad entrare nel blocco, deve "armonizzare" le sue politiche e legislazioni con quelle di Bruxelles
> ...


Guarda, non ti dico che ha torto.
Ma perché vuole entrare nel UE se pensa tutto quel male di noi?
So togliesse dalle palle piuttosto. Mica abbiamo bisogno di chi non solo non porta nulla a l'unione ma manca poco che ti sputa in faccia ancora prima di entrare.

Ecco, magari così avrei pure apprezzato il suo discorso.
Bastava iniziare da "noi in questa UE non ci vogliamo entrare".
Perché a sputare su l'UE sono forti... Ma poi vogliono comunque i milioni che porta.

Con questo non sto dicendo che chi prende i soldi deve obbedire.
Ma un minimo di logica ci vorrebbe comunque.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi telefona a Putin*
> 
> *Putin assicura gas senza interruzioni per l'Italia*
> 
> ...



Visto che siamo a mendicare energia, come ampiamente (e noiosamente) previsto, forse siamo più vicini al default noi rispetto a loro, che ci dovevano andare entro tre giorni dall'inizio del conflitto.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto che siamo a mendicare energia, come ampiamente (e noiosamente) previsto, forse siamo più vicini al default noi rispetto a loro, che ci dovevano andare entro tre giorni dall'inizio del conflitto.


Ma la Russia non doveva scomparire il 4 maggio?Toh, è ancora sulla cartina geografica


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia non doveva scomparire il 4 maggio?Toh, è ancora sulla cartina geografica



Spariremo prima noi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mosca aiuterà a risolvere la crisi alimentare a patto di revoca delle sanzioni*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Presidente serbo Vucic :*
> 
> *"Gli Stati Uniti ei loro alleati hanno fatto pressioni su Belgrado affinché si unisse al loro embargo sulla Russia per il conflitto in Ucraina.
> L'UE ha sostenuto che la Serbia, in quanto aspirante ad entrare nel blocco, deve "armonizzare" le sue politiche e legislazioni con quelle di Bruxelles
> ...


92 minuti di applausi per il presidente serbo.
Descrive in maniera perfetta tutta l’incoerenza atlantica….ha ragione su tutto


----------



## hakaishin (26 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda, non ti dico che ha torto.
> Ma perché vuole entrare nel UE se pensa tutto quel male di noi?
> So togliesse dalle palle piuttosto. Mica abbiamo bisogno di chi non solo non porta nulla a l'unione ma manca poco che ti sputa in faccia ancora prima di entrare.
> 
> ...


La maggioranza delle nazioni dell’est Europa schifa l’Ue ma ne hanno bisogno per i soldi e per restare a galla. Questa è l’Ue, un’estorsione reciproca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2022)

Di Maio è ormai una barzelletta internazionale.
Anche se gli capitasse di dire mezza cosa giusta, verrebbe deriso e umiliato dagli altri colleghi in ogni caso.
Ormai è un processo irreversibile.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Il Ministro degli Esteri della Russia Lavrov: falliranno i tentativi della Nato di dominare il mondo.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

*ex capo polizia Kherson:*

*"BBC mi ha pagato 10.000 dollari per un'intervista con risposte pilotate
I giornalisti della BBC mi hanno detto che nell'intervista avrei dovuto affermare che l'intera popolazione di Kherson aveva atteggiamenti negativi nei confronti dell'esercito russo*

*Mi sono stati offerti altri 5.000 dollari per organizzare una manifestazione anti-russa a Kherson."*


il mondo libero* *


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

*Corriere della Sera:*

*"Piano segreto Boris Johnson: creare il Commonwealth europeo per indebolire l'Unione europea e la Russia*

*Ne farebbero parte Ucraina, Polonia, Estonia, Lituania, Lettonia ed anche Turchia più avanti"*


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Ministro degli Esteri della Russia Lavrov: falliranno i tentativi della Nato di dominare il mondo.


ha anche detto che Arabia Saudita e Argentina stanno chiedendo di entrare nei BRICS
che smacco sarebbe per gli americani perdere i sauditi, ad oggi non si muove una foglia senza Washington


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

*consigliere di Zelensky ammette:*

*"Abbiamo perso anche la città di Lyman in Donbass"*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha anche detto che Arabia Saudita e Argentina stanno chiedendo di entrare nei BRICS
> che smacco sarebbe per gli americani perdere i sauditi, ad oggi non si muove una foglia senza Washington



Gli USA pensano di essere il Mondo senza rendersi conto di aver contro la maggioranza dell popolazione mondiale.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ex capo polizia Kherson:*
> 
> *"BBC mi ha pagato 10.000 dollari per un'intervista con risposte pilotate
> I giornalisti della BBC mi hanno detto che nell'intervista avrei dovuto affermare che l'intera popolazione di Kherson aveva atteggiamenti negativi nei confronti dell'esercito russo*
> ...



Hanno offerto cosi poco?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA pensano di essere il Mondo senza rendersI conto di aver contro la maggioranza dell popolazione mondiale.


e sono ben armati tra l'altro!
Io il trio Iran Cina e Russia lo temo eccome!


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

*Stati Uniti con un'operazione di pirateria rubano il petrolio iraniano dalla nave cargo Pegas a largo della Grecia e lo portano a casa loro tramite una nave noleggiata*


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA pensano di essere il Mondo senza rendersi conto di aver contro la maggioranza dell popolazione mondiale.



*ministero della Difesa cinese:*

_*"Gli Stati Uniti devono smetterla di spacciare la loro visione nazionale come diritto internazionale"*_


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

*I dati Istat sul commercio extra europeo dell'Italia ad aprile:

-importazioni di prodotti energetici schizzate del 193,8% su base annua.*

*-la Russia che raddoppia le sue vendite in Italia (+118,8%) così come i paesi OPEC (+109,6%).*

*-Le esportazioni italiane verso Mosca vedono invece un calo annuo del 48,4%.*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministero della Difesa cinese:*
> 
> _*"Gli Stati Uniti devono smetterla di spacciare la loro visione nazionale come diritto internazionale"*_



Ineccepibile.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

*Israele ha respinto la richiesta degli Stati Uniti di fornire missili anticarro Spike all'Ucraina, fornirà all'Ucraina solo equipaggiamento militare non letale. 
Il sistema missilistico è prodotto in Germania utilizzando tecnologia militare israeliana.*


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

*in Ungheria da oggi solo le auto con targa nazionale ungherese potranno fare benzina a prezzi calmierati nei distributori.
Stop al turismo della benzina

portavoce Orban:

"Gli acquirenti stranieri stanno sfruttando il fatto che l’Ungheria è in grado di mantenere prezzi di 480 fiorini (circa 1,2 euro al litro) laddove altrove in Europa si arriva a 700-900 fiorini (1,86-2,39 euro circa)"*


non c'è un Letta nipote a dire "non possiamo discriminare l'UE, no alla benzina razzista e sovranista"
magari ci fosse qua 1,2 al litro...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera:*
> 
> *"Piano segreto Boris Johnson: creare il Commonwealth europeo per indebolire l'Unione europea e la Russia*
> 
> *Ne farebbero parte Ucraina, Polonia, Estonia, Lituania, Lettonia ed anche Turchia più avanti"*


Nulla, ci siamo goduti 70 anni di tranquillità.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

Orsini poco fa sul suo profilo facebook

"*La REPUBBLICA DI MOLINARI COME LA TASS DI PUTIN?
Gli ucraini stanno colpendo l’esercito russo con l’artiglieria pesante fornita dall’Italia.*
Si tratta degli FH70 italiani a lungo raggio con un obice lungo 12 metri puntato verso il cielo per sparare i suoi proiettili da 155 millimetri di diametro a oltre 20 km di distanza.
* Le forze ucraine si vantano del potente mezzo di morte italiano e scrivono - sulle loro pagine ufficiali - che stanno cannoneggiando/ammazzando tanti russi grazie all'Italia.*
Draghi ha secretato l’invio delle nostre armi, ma sono gli stessi ucraini a dire ai russi quali potenti mezzi di morte siano stati donati da Draghi “per amore della pace”. 
Oggi però il filo-draghiano Maurizio Molinari ha l’impudenza di scrivere su “Repubblica” che Draghi è continuamente impegnato a ricercare la pace.

*Mi è arrivata una mail di Molinari questa mattina che dice: “Draghi, nei suoi continui tentativi alla ricerca della pace per l’Ucraina, ha telefonato a Putin. 
Telefonata che è stata, come ha raccontato lo stesso premier, un monologo del leader russo”.*

*Queste di Molinari verso Draghi sono le stesse frasi elogiative utilizzate dalla Tass verso Putin. *
È un miracolo che Putin non abbia sbattuto il telefono in faccia a Draghi quando il nostro presidente del Consiglio gli ha telefonato per parlargli di pace mentre gli FH70 italiani sventravano i corpi dei soldati russi.

*In Italia abbiamo un’informazione libera, come no.
Una libera informazione filo-governativa.

Ecco che cosa si legge sulla pagina ufficiale delle Forze di terra ucraine che pubblica le foto degli FH70 italiani accompagnate dalla seguente didascalia entusiastica.
"Stanno già distruggendo il nemico in prima linea. Grazie al caricatore semiautomatico, l'equipaggio addestrato può sparare fino a sei colpi al minuto, uno ogni dieci secondi".
La cosa comica è che è la stessa “Repubblica” a riportare queste informazioni sul suo sito.
"La Repubblica" è culturalmente uguale al nemico russo che disprezza tanto."*


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Orsini poco fa sul suo profilo facebook
> 
> "*La REPUBBLICA DI MOLINARI COME LA TASS DI PUTIN?
> Gli ucraini stanno colpendo l’esercito russo con l’artiglieria pesante fornita dall’Italia.*
> ...


non ci voleva certo un"pazzo" come Orsini per capire che stanno cercando la pace con le bombe.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2022)

le sanzioni stanno iniziando a farsi sentire..andate a vedere i commenti dei russi sui social ancora disponibili

si lamentano e si stanno inc..dei prezzi nei negozi

prima volta che inizio a leggere un reale malcontento in 3 mesi

possono fare tutta la falsa propaganda che vogliono ma quando non hai piu i soldi per fare quello che facevi prima (e già facevano poco) c'è poco da bleffare...


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le sanzioni stanno iniziando a farsi sentire..andate a vedere i commenti dei russi sui social ancora disponibili
> 
> si lamentano e si stanno inc..dei prezzi nei negozi
> 
> ...


La situazione in Ukraina è molto peggio però, e per la gioia dei fan di Putler l'Ukraina almeno nel Donbass sta venendo letteralmente mazzuolata. Purtroppo è così, dopo tre mesi i russi hanno capito come combattere.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

*Zelensky su Twitter:
Ho avuto una conversazione telefonica con Draghi. Ci aspettiamo ulteriore supporto supporto per la difesa dai nostri partner. Abbiamo sollevato il problema delle forniture di carburante. Sono state discusse soluzioni per prevenire la crisi alimentare. Dobbiamo sbloccare i porti insieme.*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Zelensky su Twitter:
> Ho avuto una conversazione telefonica con Draghi. Ci aspettiamo ulteriore supporto supporto per la difesa dai nostri partner. Abbiamo sollevato il problema delle forniture di carburante. Sono state discusse soluzioni per prevenire la crisi alimentare. Dobbiamo sbloccare i porti insieme.*



Ma ancora è convinto di vincere la guerra?


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora è convinto di vincere la guerra?


Mal che vada ci mandiamo gli ammerigani a combattere, tanto so tutti armati


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mal che vada ci mandiamo gli ammerigani a combattere, tanto so tutti armati



Gli americani sono troppo impegnati a spararsi tra di loro.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Salvini andrà presto in missione a Mosca.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini andrà presto in missione a Mosca.


Se va con questa , abbiamo trovato il prossimo nobel per la pace


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se va con questa , abbiamo trovato il prossimo nobel per la pace



Putin sicuramente accoglierà tutte le sue richieste.


----------



## Albijol (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ex capo polizia Kherson:*
> 
> *"BBC mi ha pagato 10.000 dollari per un'intervista con risposte pilotate
> I giornalisti della BBC mi hanno detto che nell'intervista avrei dovuto affermare che l'intera popolazione di Kherson aveva atteggiamenti negativi nei confronti dell'esercito russo*
> ...


Fonte?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I dati Istat sul commercio extra europeo dell'Italia ad aprile:
> 
> -importazioni di prodotti energetici schizzate del 193,8% su base annua.*
> 
> ...



Un successone per la nostra repubblica delle banane


----------



## hakaishin (28 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La situazione in Ukraina è molto peggio però, e per la gioia dei fan di Putler l'Ukraina almeno nel Donbass sta venendo letteralmente mazzuolata. Purtroppo è così, dopo tre mesi i russi hanno capito come combattere.


Ma perché c’erano dubbi? Non serve essere fan di Putin per capire la realtà dei fatti…sarà una mattanza si sapeva. A questo punto serve continuare a combattere?


----------



## Albijol (28 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perché c’erano dubbi? Non serve essere fan di Putin per capire la realtà dei fatti…sarà una mattanza si sapeva. A questo punto serve continuare a combattere?


Non lo so, so solo che al momento con le nuove tattiche russe gli ukraini non hanno speranze, a meno che mille o più howitzer si presentino di colpo in Donbass.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque uno che continua a dire "non trattiamo se i russi non si ritirano dalla Ucraina " e " non cederemo i nostri territori" non è che sia tanto disponibile a trattare.. almeno no nella vita reale..


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ex capo polizia Kherson:*
> 
> *"BBC mi ha pagato 10.000 dollari per un'intervista con risposte pilotate
> I giornalisti della BBC mi hanno detto che nell'intervista avrei dovuto affermare che l'intera popolazione di Kherson aveva atteggiamenti negativi nei confronti dell'esercito russo*
> ...


È stato molto fortunato. Gli hanno offerto soldi. Avrebbero potuto minacciarlo di morte.
Un amico mio, di un paese liberissimo, mi ha sempre messo in guardia dalla BBC che notoriamente nasconde una pistola dentro le sue telecamere e lascia innocue manifestanti esanimi e sanguinanti sull'asfalto. La BBC uccide i manifestanti, non la polizia. 
Si-ssi!


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera:*
> 
> *"Piano segreto Boris Johnson: creare il Commonwealth europeo per indebolire l'Unione europea e la Russia*
> 
> *Ne farebbero parte Ucraina, Polonia, Estonia, Lituania, Lettonia ed anche Turchia più avanti"*


Magari!
"Alcatraz è stata fatta per tenere tutte le uova marce in un paniere solo; e io sono stato scelto appositamente per garantire che non fuoriesca la puzza, da questo paniere."


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha anche detto che Arabia Saudita e Argentina stanno chiedendo di entrare nei BRICS
> che smacco sarebbe per gli americani perdere i sauditi, ad oggi non si muove una foglia senza Washington


Per me sarebbe una liberazione e la fine di un assurdo doppio standard


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini andrà presto in missione a Mosca.


Mi fa tenerezza.
Eh sì che 15 anni fa promettevo alle mie amiche di regalargli il calendario di Salvini nudo.
Padre perdonalo perché non sa quello che fa...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Mi fa tenerezza.
> *Eh sì che 15 anni fa promettevo alle mie amiche di regalargli il calendario di Salvini nudo.*
> Padre perdonalo perché non sa quello che fa...



Immagino che le tue amiche ti abbiano insultato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perché c’erano dubbi? Non serve essere fan di Putin per capire la realtà dei fatti…sarà una mattanza si sapeva. *A questo punto serve continuare a combattere?*



Certo che per alcuni c'erano dubbi,gli ucraini (per loro) stavano vincendo la guerra,del resto,lo dicevano i giornaloni e i presunti esperti,per non parlare di Biden e Johnson ("""l'ugrainah vinceràh!""")
Quindi perchè non continuare ? Magari a furia di controffensive arrivano a Mosca 

E per rispondere alla parte in grassetto,c'era proprio bisogno di questa mattanza di civili/militari ?
Dal giorno 1 di guerra qua dentro parlavamo proprio di questo : evitare in qualunque modo mattanze di civili che inevitabilmente sarebbero arrivate in caso di conflitto. 
Invece no,e i presunti "diritti" dell'ucraina di entrare nella nato (in barba agli equilibri geopolitici),e la crimea,e il donbass,e zelensky,e noi presunti filorussi,e le armi da girare per difendersi,e i soldi da girare per non farli morire di fame..ecc.ecc
Migliaia di morti per una gara a chi ce l'ha più grosso.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Immagino che le tue amiche ti abbiano insultato


Si, l'obiettivo era quello. Provocarle.
Comunisteh Radical Chicks


----------



## hakaishin (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo che per alcuni c'erano dubbi,gli ucraini (per loro) stavano vincendo la guerra,del resto,lo dicevano i giornaloni e i presunti esperti,per non parlare di Biden e Johnson ("""l'ugrainah vinceràh!""")
> Quindi perchè non continuare ? Magari a furia di controffensive arrivano a Mosca
> 
> E per rispondere alla parte in grassetto,c'era proprio bisogno di questa mattanza di civili/militari ?
> ...


Già.
Ma il punto è: adesso gli ucrainomani cosa si aspettano che succeda? Andrà sempre peggio più si va avanti. Siamo sicuri convenga continuare così?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Già.
> Ma il punto è: adesso gli ucrainomani cosa si aspettano che succeda? Andrà sempre peggio più si va avanti. *Siamo sicuri convenga continuare così?*



La domanda è a chi conviene? Noi lo sappiamo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Maggio 2022)

*Zelensky : sfortunatamente non stiamo vedendo risultati,le sanzioni non hanno esercitato molta pressione sulla Russia»*

E questo in risposta a chi credeva di mettere in ginocchio la Russia.
Ci siamo auto-sanzionati per nulla,grandissima UE che ancora una volta si è sottomessa al volere degli USA,andando ancora una volta a rimetterci


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo che per alcuni c'erano dubbi,gli ucraini (per loro) stavano vincendo la guerra,del resto,lo dicevano i giornaloni e i presunti esperti,per non parlare di Biden e Johnson ("""l'ugrainah vinceràh!""")
> Quindi perchè non continuare ? Magari a furia di controffensive arrivano a Mosca
> 
> E per rispondere alla parte in grassetto,c'era proprio bisogno di questa mattanza di civili/militari ?
> ...


Però si potrebbe anche dire che quello che c'è l'ha più grosso, il nanetto pieno di anabolizzanti che gli hanno dato alla testa, ha un territorio sterminato.
Su quel territorio sterminato, con risorse sterminate, lautamente acquistate ogni giorno dalla UE, con quei proventi e quegli spazi poteva chiamare a raccolta tutti i russofoni maltrattati altrove e costruirgli una villa con piscina. Sempre che i russofoni volessero questo...
Ma la volontà di potenza e la cleptocrazia che non prevede la distribuzione della ricchezza, ma la concentrazione in poche mani, lo hanno spinto a questa catastrofe che tirerà dentro tutti e tutto 
L'Ucraina verrà tenuta in vita con crescenti iniezioni di armi secondo l'andamento della guerra.
I cinesi stanno a guardare.
L'umanità ripartirà dalla razza africana. 
Ucraini, arrendetevi al vostro destino come noi ci arrendiamo ai nuovi italiani che sbarcano. Ci vuole coerenza, no?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La domanda è a chi conviene? Noi lo sappiamo.


Già, tutto ammantato di ideali nobili poi…


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le sanzioni stanno iniziando a farsi sentire..andate a vedere i commenti dei russi sui social ancora disponibili
> 
> si lamentano e si stanno inc..dei prezzi nei negozi
> 
> ...


alcuni prodotti sono aumentati, prevalentemente quelli importati o con produzione che include ingredienti/materiali importati, ma molti altri completamente made in Russia con materiali indigeni sono scesi per minore concorrenza
per esempio leggevo di prodotti agricoli russi di consumo quotidiano scesi sensibilmente
quindi per dire se vuoi comprare il caffè sicuramente dovrai pagare di più, ma per frutta e verdura locali no


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

*Un funzionario turco alla Reuters:*

*"Non ci sono progressi con Svezia e Finlandia"*


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

*Bloomberg:*
*
"Per la prima volta l'Asia supera l'Europa come importatore di petrolio russo dal mese di aprile.*
*Cina e India hanno approfittato degli sconti di Mosca"*


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

*Giappone allarmato per la produzione energetica pensa di riaprire centrali nucleari chiuse dopo disastro di Fukushima e mette in guardia la popolazione 

Ministro Commercio:

"Le famiglie dovrebbero riunirsi attorno a un unico televisore e non usare i condizionatori d'aria in altre stanze 
Dobbiamo fare il possibile per risparmiare elettricità"*


si va oltre Draghi...


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

*l'ex presidente Poroshenko è stato intercettato alla frontiera mentre cercava di lasciare l'Ucraina.
E' sotto inchiesta per alto tradimento*


questo è il primo balordo criminale che andrebbe prelevato e recluso a vita


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

*Bloomberg:*

*"La Banca Centrale di Russia ha avvisato Banca Intesa e UniCredit che da ora sarà possibile per i clienti italiani prelevare in Russia dai conti correnti solo con assenso delle autorità locali russe.*
*UniCredit è presente dal 1989 in Russia con asset per 1,2 trilioni di rubli mentre Banca Intesa è presente dal 1992 per 92,7 miliardi di rubli"*


complimenti ai nostri falchetti per l'inculata agli italiani residenti in Russia...


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

*nelle regioni di Kherson e Zaporozhye pronti all'uso del rublo come moneta e del prefisso telefonico internazionale russo +7*


----------



## hakaishin (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg:*
> 
> *"La Banca Centrale di Russia ha avvisato Banca Intesa e UniCredit che da ora sarà possibile per i clienti italiani prelevare in Russia dai conti correnti solo con assenso delle autorità locali russe.*
> *UniCredit è presente dal 1989 in Russia con asset per 1,2 trilioni di rubli mentre Banca Intesa è presente dal 1992 per 92,7 miliardi di rubli"*
> ...


Si ma ne vale la pena, ne vale sempre la pena!
Prima gli altri, poi forse noi!


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

*dura presa di posizione dell'importante media americano Politico:*

"Gli Stati Uniti non possono costringere il resto del mondo a sostenere l'Ucraina​*Al di fuori degli Stati Uniti e dell'Europa, i paesi tendono a vedere l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina come un conflitto regionale, non una crisi globale."*


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

*il gruppo petrolifero algerino Sonatrach e quello cinese Siponec hanno firmato oggi un accordo per lo sfruttamento di petrolio nella concessione di Zarzaitine, al confine con la Libia, per 490 milioni di dollari*

*La Cina è già attiva in Algeria nell'estrazione mineraria*


----------



## 7vinte (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky collegato con i demoni del forum economico di Davos tuona:
> 
> "Basta affari con la Russia"*
> 
> ...



Credo che sarebbe di buon gusto, quando si riportano le notizie, mantenere una certa imparzialità, e definire coloro che partecipano al forum "demoni" non va in questo senso, per quanto possa anche essere una definizione abbastanza vera


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

@7vinte

hai ragione, avevo nominato il diavolo invano...vado a confessarmi con atto di dolore, non lo faccio più


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

*El Pais:

"Lunedì nel vertice di Bruxelles riguardo la crisi del grano si proporrà di scortare il grano ucraino con navi europee attraverso il Mar Nero, presidiato dai russi"*


saggia idea...per la battaglia navale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Giappone allarmato per la produzione energetica pensa di riaprire centrali nucleari chiuse dopo disastro di Fukushima e mette in guardia la popolazione
> 
> Ministro Commercio:
> 
> ...



Ne valsa proprio la pena ubbidire agli ordini di quella faccia di bronzo di Zelensky (e del suo padrone Biden),bravissimi tutti,dal primo all'ultimo  
"dobbiamohhh aiutare l'ugraina altrimenti "putler" arriva fino a Roma!"

Stufe a pellet,caldaie,macchè !
A breve ritorneremo al focolare domestico come un tempo, con 4 sedie attorno ad un braciere e l'attizzatoio pronto per ravvivare il fuoco.
Il tutto per auto-castrarci,ma in questo siamo sempre stati i numeri 1


----------



## Swaitak (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *El Pais:
> 
> "Lunedì nel vertice di Bruxelles riguardo la crisi del grano si proporrà di scortare il grano ucraino con navi europee attraverso il Mar Nero, presidiato dai russi"*
> 
> ...


Ma le navi non sono ''sotto sequestro'' Russo? che facciamo andiamo a causare l'incidente?


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma le navi non sono ''sotto sequestro'' Russo? che facciamo andiamo a causare l'incidente?


Putin ha detto a Draghi, Macron e Scholz di non voler affamare i paesi importatori di grano
da qui a decidere tra paesi europei, senza Turchia e Russia che dominano l'area, di mandare le navi ce ne passa...
si devono mettere d'accordo e non solo a Bruxelles


----------



## davidsdave80 (28 Maggio 2022)

questo articolo del Washington Post.... che non è certo un organismo pro Russia... apre ad un outing che finora non c'era stato tra i vari giornali :
Ukrainian volunteer fighters in the east feel abandoned​


----------



## Sam (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin ha detto a Draghi, Macron e Scholz di non voler affamare i paesi importatori di grano*
> da qui a decidere tra paesi europei, senza Turchia e Russia che dominano l'area, di mandare le navi ce ne passa...
> si devono mettere d'accordo e non solo a Bruxelles


Ma come? Il dittatore pronto ad invadere l’Europa che invece si dimostra comprensivo contro i paesi che seguono a parole le direttive di Washington, mentre vanno di nascosto a Mosca con il cappello e gli occhiali da sole per non farsi riconoscere, in modo da elemosinare gas pagandolo in valuta russa e aggirando le sanzioni?

Ma dove sono finiti i fini analisti militari e politici che ci parlavano dell’imminente tracollo russo?




davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> questo articolo del Washington Post.... che non è certo un organismo pro Russia... apre ad un outing che finora non c'era stato tra i vari giornali :
> Ukrainian volunteer fighters in the east feel abandoned​


Ma come? Ma gli Ucraini non erano compatti e pronti, secondo taluni qui dentro, addirittura a marciare fino a Mosca, dopo aver liberato il paese? Ma non erano russe tutte le defezioni?
No, perché tra questa notizia e l’altra in cui in Ucraina i soldati cercano di darsela a gambe, mi sa che c’è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ne valsa proprio la pena ubbidire agli ordini di quella faccia di bronzo di Zelensky (e del suo padrone Biden),bravissimi tutti,dal primo all'ultimo
> "dobbiamohhh aiutare l'ugraina altrimenti "putler" arriva fino a Roma!"
> 
> Stufe a pellet,caldaie,macchè !
> ...


Non osare prendertela con il santo padre ucraino, é stato invaso e bisogna aiutarlo costi quel che costi


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non osare prendertela con il santo padre ucraino, é stato invaso e *bisogna aiutarlo costi quel che costi *



Certo, costi quel che costi al popolo ucraino e a sudditi europei…


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, costi quel che costi al popolo ucraino e a sudditi europei…


Sottigliezze


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

*Zelensky si presenta al fronte di Kharkov e rimuove il capo delle forze locali:

"Non ha lavorato per il bene ucraino

In Donbass situazione estremamente difficile"*


p.s.

per Ansa il presidente ucraino è "il leader di Kiev"
immaginate chiamare Mattarella "Il leader di Roma"...


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

*Erdogan:

"Domani, lunedì 30, chiamo sia Putin sia Zelensky"*


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

*Ansa:

Bozza vertice UE di domani: non c'è accenno a tregua e trattati di pace*


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Erdogan:
> 
> "Domani, lunedì 30, chiamo sia Putin sia Zelensky"*



Erdogan ha capito tutto…


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

*Germania vs Polonia*
*
Varsavia: "Avevamo un accordo con Berlino per avere i carri armati Leopard in cambio dei T72 dati a Kiev"
*
*Berlino: "Bastano a malapena per noi"*


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

*Reuters:*

*"A Bruxelles hanno provato a riproporre lo stop al petrolio russo entro fine anno aggiungendo l'eccezione di quello via terra che rifornisce Ungheria, Slovacchia e Repubblica Ceca*

*Non raggiunto l'ok neanche così"*


niente, non la smettono dopo un mese di flop
con lo stop a fine anno poi è evidente che non freghi nulla dell'Ucraina che verrebbe sventrata se davvero dovesse durare fino a fine anno


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

*ancora Erdogan:*
*
"I colloqui non Svezia e Finlandia non mi hanno convinto.*
*Finchè sarò presidente, non entrerà mai nella NATO chi è legato al terrorismo internazionale"*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ancora Erdogan:*
> 
> *"I colloqui non Svezia e Finlandia non mi hanno convinto.*
> *Finchè sarò presidente, non entrerà mai nella NATO chi è legato al terrorismo internazionale"*



Di fatto è Presidente a vita


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

*ex primo ministro giappone Shinzo Abe all'Economist:*
*
"Non penso che siano rimaste molte opzioni in questa situazione. 
Ho incontrato Putin 27 volte durante il mio mandato.
Ci sono molti modi per analizzare il carattere di Putin, ma penso che sia uno che crede nel potere ed è un realista allo stesso tempo. 
Non è il tipo di persona che persegue ideali o fa sacrifici per delle idee.
Prima dell'invasione, quando avevano circondato l'Ucraina, sarebbe stato possibile evitare la guerra. 
Se Zelensky fosse stato in grado di promettere che il suo paese non sarebbe entrato nella NATO o fosse stato disposto a concedere un elevato grado di autonomia alle due enclavi dell'est.*
* Capisco che era molto difficile, forse un leader americano avrebbe potuto farlo"*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ex primo ministro giappone Shinzo Abe all'Economist:*
> 
> *"Non penso che siano rimaste molte opzioni in questa situazione.
> Ho incontrato Putin 27 volte durante il mio mandato.
> ...



Zelensky conta zero, esegue ordini.


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

*CGIA di Mestre:*

*"Al momento la guerra costa agli italiani 929 euro a famiglia.*
*I più penalizzati i residenti di Trentino Alto Adige (-1.685 euro), Valle d'Aosta (-1.473 euro) e Lazio (-1.279 euro)"*


uno stipendio in meno ma Draghi non vede motivo di specifiche nazionali e si rimette a Bruxelles...


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

*Ucraini battono in ritirata da Severodonetsk
Era l'ultima città, centro strategico in Donbass, in mano ucraina insieme alla vicina Lysychansk per quanto riguarda la regione di Lugansk

Euronews: 10.000 soldati ucraini rischiano a breve accerchiamento in Donbass*


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

*Seconda purga di Zelensky in poche ore
dopo il capo delle forze armate di Kharkov, rimosso perchè "ha pensato solo a se stesso", è la volta del comandante di combattenti volontari Lapko reo di aver rilasciato un'intervista giorni fa a Washington Post denunciando l'abbandono totale da Kiev verso il Donbass con i soldati che vivono con una patata al giorno senza il minimo rifornimento*


----------



## Andris (30 Maggio 2022)

*presidente Vucic:*
*
"Ho parlato con Putin
A breve scadrà il contratto decennale di fornitura di gas alla Serbia.*
*Rinnoveremo per altri tre anni"*


----------

